# Nanny Madrid



## Malone (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi we've recently had a little boy and are now looking to get help rom a nanny. Does anyone have any experience/ advice about how to go about finding one? Can you reccomend one? Perhaps an agency? We live in the north west of Madrid. and will need one from 9am to 4pm daily starting mid May. Does anyone know what the going rate is, etc..?? Thanks very much!


----------

